# can you press twice for 2 applications on one side



## tracksusa (Aug 11, 2009)

Im new here on building shirts so any info would help. got a couple of questions. I have about 7 motorcycle designs/drawings and wont to be able to add different phrases to them ( what ever the customer picks out). I have about 10 of these phrases. 

Question is what is the best way to lay out the back of the shirt. drawing then phrase are all at once Im lost? Can I even go back and even put a second thing on without messing up the first picture and how does this all work. I just dont wont to order a bunch of transfers (pictures with phrases) all on one transfer paper that dont sell and they sit on the shelf and the money goes down the drain.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Are you pressing them both on the same side of the shirt? Why not press them at the same time?


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

First of all: Yes, you can press on a shirt that already has a design pressed on it.

You will want to use a teflon sheet (or parchment paper) to cover the already pressed design, and the lettering you're pressing to avoid getting any ink on your upper platen.

Custom cut vinyl would work well for the lettering you want to add. I use my little CraftRobo for lettering ALOT. This is the smallest available cutter...cost is around $300. Most will tell you that you this little cutter is not suitable for this kind of work, but I've been using it for about 2 years now. It's a good option to "get your feet wet" in the whole vinyl cutting thing...especially if you're just going to be doing lettering.

Your other option for lettering would be plastisol transfers. This will work if the sayings are going to be "stock" sayings, as opposed to something different for each customer. I get my plastisol transfers from Transferexpress.com. You'll need to call them to set-up an account if you want to log in to see pricing, but as I recall, it wasn't painful. 

I would press the main design first, and then the lettering....especially if you're using two different media (i.e. plastisol, and vinyl) that require different temps and pressures.


----------



## tracksusa (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks, Ive been looking and reading alot on this site.You can get lost thiers a lot to know. I know its been ask a 100 times but I might as well just ask it to so I can just write it down for my application.

1 I dont wont shinny like a base ball uniform look.
2 I dont wont it to look cheep. sticking out off the shirt a 1/8" looking like a hard plastic kind of look like the 70's iron ons
3 wont it to look smooth like its part of the shirt
4 wont it to last a while (durability)

Whats the best way to go in the things Im looking for. Its only going to be 1 color (black) on white shirts.

Forgot about why I dont press at the same time. differant pictures with differant sayings. some phrases are rated and some phrases are not. I wont to please both sides of the parties. I dont wont to buy 15 to 20 transfers that my just sit, if I can just build what they wont. I havent even looked into how much the transfersare going to cost me in the end if its all on one. I need to analyze the cost. any takers out their (6 designs/photos and 8 phrases each)

Also thanks on the replys it helps


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I do alot of Greek shirts and I press more than once several times as they all want different things on the back. 
I start with the basic Greek design on the front and let the customer add what they want to the shirt. Most times I will rhinestone the Greek letters, then flip the shirt over on the back and press on the chapter, and their line name in vinyl so sometimes one shirt has been pressed three times and the part that has already been pressed is not affected.

I have even sublimated a shirt, then came back and added rhinestones for a customer later and the sublimation was not affected.


Katrina


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

tracksusa said:


> thanks, Ive been looking and reading alot on this site.You can get lost thiers a lot to know. I know its been ask a 100 times but I might as well just ask it to so I can just write it down for my application.
> 
> 1 I dont wont shinny like a base ball uniform look.
> 2 I dont wont it to look cheep. sticking out off the shirt a 1/8" looking like a hard plastic kind of look like the 70's iron ons
> ...


My vinyl of choice for t-shirts is Siser Easy Weed. It very much resembles screen printing -- matte finish (as opposed to shiny), and you cannot feel the edges of the letters.

Because plastisol transfers are screen printed transfers, created with screen printing ink, the end result after pressing is a screen printed design.


----------

